# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch 2/9 đi đâu?

## thietht

Bạn đã có dự định đi du lịch 2/9/2012 ở đây chưa? Nếu bạn băn khoăn không biết chọn điểm du lịch nào thú vị nhất với gia đình mình. Chúng tôi xin giới thiệu những điểm đến du lịch hấp dấn trong và ngoài nước:

_>> Những điểm vui chơi lý tưởng cho bé yêu ngày 2/9_ 

*Nếu bạn chọn du lịch biển*

Tháng 9 là thời điểm giao mùa từ hạ sang thu nên không khí tương đối mát mẻ, thời tiết ít biến động chính vì vậy những điểm đến như Phú Quốc, Vũng Tàu, Phan Thiết, Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Hạ Long,… luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của nhiều du khách trong dịp lễ 2 tháng 9.

* Phú Quốc*

Các hòn đảo ở Phú Quốc là địa điểm lý tưởng cho việc cắm trại, dã ngoại và khám phá. Những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng, biển xanh trong vời vợi.

Khám phá rừng nguyên sinh, leo núi, đắm mình trong làn nước trong mát… sẽ là chọn lựa lí tưởng dành cho bạn. Ghé thăm các làng nghề làm nước mắm, tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống để tạo ra hương vị đậm đà của nước mắm Phú Quốc nổi tiếng. Hay cùng các thủy thủ đoàn trải nghiệm những phút giây thư giãn thú vị với màn câu mực đêm, hoạt động được yêu thích nhất của du khách khi đến Phú Quốc. Còn gì thú vị bằng việc chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển.



Phú Quốc - "thiên đường" đang đợi bạn khám phá.





Đánh thức mọi giác quan với hải sản tươi ngon.


_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc_

*Phan Thiết - Mũi Né*

Phan Thiết - thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng điểm đến thân thuộc của khá nhiều bạn, nhưng không phải vì thế mà không có gì để bạn khám phá đâu nhé!

Dừng chân ở xứ sở của cát trắng mênh mông, của nắng vàng óng ánh và sắc xanh biếc của biển, trời, bạn vừa tha hồ vẫy vùng trong sóng nước, thưởng thức hải sản và các món địa phương cực ngon và rẻ; đắm đuối với các trò chơi trượt cát, chèo thuyền, lái ca nô...

Đến với Bình Thuận du khách cũng đừng quên ghé thăm qua Đình Vạn Thủy Tú linh thiêng, trường Dục Thanh – nơi bác Hồ đã từng "gõ đầu trẻ", hay Lầu Ông Hoàng nơi ghi dấu mối tình thơ của thi sĩ Hàn Mặc Tử...





Không biết mệt mỏi với trò trượt ván trên trong những đồi cát đẹp nhất Việt Nam.



Thưởng thức hải sản và các món ăn địa phương với giá cực rẻ.




_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Mũi Né_

*Nha Trang*

Đến Nha Trang ngắm chiều trên vịnh Cam Ranh, đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới để đến với khu du lịch nổi tiếng Vinpearl Land, trải nghiệm dịch vụ cao cấp tại khu vui chơi giải trí Wonderland - Diamond Bay, khám phá trò chơi cảm giác mạnh tại "Đảo ngọc"....



Đi cáp treo trên biển, ngắm cảnh thì còn gì bằng.



Ú tim với trò chơi cảm giác mạnh.



Và tất nhiên là không thể bỏ sót những món hải sản hấp dẫn.


_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Nha Trang_

----------


## thietht

Miền Nam có Đà Lạt (Lâm Đồng), miền Trung thì Bà Nà (Đà Nẵng), Bạch Mã (Huế), miền Bắc thì có Sapa (Lào Cai), Tam Đảo (Vĩnh Phúc),… Đến Đà Lạt mùa này, nếu may mắn du khách sẽ có cơ hội được ngắm những khóm hoa Dã Quỳ (tháng 9, tháng 10 là mùa hoa Dã Quỳ); lên Sapa mùa này du khách lại được “no mắt” với vẻ đẹp của những thửa ruộng bậc thang mùa lúa chín.

*Đà Lạt*

Đến “xứ sở ngàn hoa” Đà Lạt, khám phá hệ thống thác nước kì vĩ, cùng hệ sinh thái vô cùng đa dạng, thử sức với hệ thống xe trượt ống dài nhất Đông Nam Á (1.650 m) tại Lâm Đồng, hay thỏa trí tò mò với Ngôi nhà điên, một trong 10 ngôi nhà kì bí nhất trên thế giới; phiêu lãng với những hồ nước thơ mộng ở Đà Lạt; hay thưởng thức ẩm thực độc đáo và mua sắm thỏa thê tại chợ Đà Lạt.

Không khí mát mẻ, trong lành và bình yên nơi đây sẽ giúp bạn tạm lánh cái nóng nực, ngột ngạt của thành phố.





Thưởng thức ẩm thực tại chợ Đà Lạt.


_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt_

*Bà Nà - Đà Nẵng*

Bà Nà – Núi Chúa được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung. Một ngày ở Bà Nà có bốn mùa: mùa xuân vào buổi sáng, mùa hè vào buổi trưa, mùa thu vào buổi chiều và mùa đông vào buổi tối. Nét độc đáo nhất của khi hậu nơi đây là mây chỉ nằm ở lưng chừng núi trong khi trên đỉnh cao lại luôn chan hoà ánh nắng. cũng vì vậy mà khi những cơn mưa rào trút xuống, đứng trên đỉnh núi có thể ngắm mưa xung quanh sườn núi trong khi đỉnh núi luôn khô ráo



Bà Nà – Núi Chúa được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung.

Trên núi Bà Nà có những rừng cây tuyệt đẹp với những đồi thông xanh ngát, và những đường mòn quanh co bên sườn núi.Từ trên mỏm núi có thể nhìn bao quát toàn cảnh một không gian rộng lớn: nhìn về phía Tây là dãy Trường Sơn, Phía Đông là đồng lúa Hòa Vang. Từ đây cũng có thể nhìn thấy bán đảo Sơn Trà, sông Thu Bồn, Hội An, nội thành Đà Nẵng. Dưới chân núi là Suối Mơ với những dòng nước trắng xoá, mát mẻ thu hút rất nhiều khách tham quan du lịch.



Khu nghỉ dưỡng trên đỉnh núi Bà Nà



Bà Nà trong sương

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Nẵng_

*Sapa*

Sa Pa có những điều kiện lý tưởng cho một vùng du lịch sinh thái. Buổi sáng Sapa ẩn mình trong khói sương, khi nắng lên lại hớn hở rực rỡ như đón xuân. Đến trưa mặt trời đứng bóng , không khí bao trùm khắp đó đây hương sắc của mùa hè. Buổi chiều khi hoàng hôn buông xuống, Sapa gói mình trong se lạnh. Đến đêm khi khí lạnh từ các đỉnh núi tỏa xuống, Sapa mang cái giá lạnh của mùa đông, đôi khi lại có tuyết rơi lả tả nhẹ nhàng như cánh hoa.



Mỗi mùa, Sapa luôn có những món ăn riêng biệt và độc đáo. 


Sapa là vùng đất thiên nhiên phân biệt rõ rệt bốn mùa trong năm nên mỗi mùa luôn được biểu trưng bằng những sản phẩm riêng biệt và độc đáo. 



Đã đến Sa Pa, dứt khoát nên gọi món su su luộc chấm muối vừng. 



Món rau đặc biệt nhất, thường chỉ được để lại bán tại chợ Sa Pa lại là “ngồng”.



Sa Pa nổi tiếng với món thịt “lợn cắp nách” 

Nếu bạn đến với Sa Pa, xin đừng ngần ngại chọn mua những tấm thổ cẩm bày bán ở cửa hàng, trong chợ hoặc đồng bào địa phương mời chào trên đường, giữa phố.



Đồ thổ cẩm làm bằng tay của người dân tộc ở Sapa rất được khách du lịch ưa chuộng.



Đi Sapa nhớ mua “đào rọ” làm quà.


_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa_

----------


## thietht

Xuôi về miền Tây mùa này là một lựa chọn lí thú và đúng đắn dành cho những bạn mê cái xanh ngát và hiền hòa của miệt vườn. No mắt với những cánh đồng lúa chín vàng, những vườn cây trái nặng trĩu, hay mộc mạc với mái tranh, nhà sàn, cầu khỉ...

Về miền Tây, trải nghiệm nhiều điều thú vị: ngồi trên xuồng ba lá khám phá vùng nước rộng lớn, câu cá, giăng lưới; thỏa thuê mua sắm hoa quả trên những ngôi chợ nổi sẽ rất rẻ và thú vị, thưởng thức những món đặc sản ngon, bổ, rẻ, dân dã và vô cùng lạ như thịt chuột đồng, bánh xèo bông điên điển, mắm kho quẹt lục bình...



Thỏa thê mua sắm hoa quả trên những ngôi chợ nổi.



Trải nghiệm cảm giác đi xuồng trên sông, sẽ run một chút đấy.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch miền Tây_

*Cần Thơ*

Nét độc đáo của Cần Thơ là mạng lưới kênh rạch chằng chịt. Kênh rạch cũng là "đường phố", nó mang vẻ đẹp cho một đô thị lớn từng được mệnh danh là Tây Đô. Cần Thơ lại có vẻ đẹp bình dị nên thơ của làng quê sông nước, dân cư tập trung đông đúc, làng xóm trù phú núp dưới bóng dừa.



Nét độc đáo của Cần Thơ là mạng lưới kênh rạch chằng chịt.

Trước đây, phương tiện di chuyển của người dân Cần Thơ chủ yếu là ghe thuyền

Cần Thơ có rất nhiều quán ăn ngon và rẻ, buổi tối bạn có thể ăn tối trên du thuyền chạy dọc sông hậu rất thú vị.



Bánh xèo Cần Thơ



Lẩu mắm Cần Thơ

"Đến Cần Thơ mà chưa ăn lẩu mắm Dạ Lý coi như là chưa đến Cần Thơ".

*Bến Tre*

Sông nước Cửu Long có một sức hút làm mê đắm lòng người mà không một nơi nào khác có được, khác hẳn những vùng quê trên đất nước Việt Nam. Về thăm quê hương Đồng Khởi, bạn sẽ được đi thuyền trên sông nước miền Tây, ngắm nhìn dòng nước mang những hạt phù sa màu mỡ vun đắp cho đời từ ngàn năm qua.


Hãy một lần ăn thử bánh tráng Mỹ Lồng hay bánh phồng Sơn Đốc, sẽ thấy chúng vì sao lại trở nên nổi tiếng như vậy. Và bạn đừng quên “tậu” vài phần bánh và kẹo dừa về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân nhé.



Bánh tráng Mỹ Lồng

Một lần đến với Cái Mơn, vùng đất lành cho ngàn hoa, cây trái tốt tươi và mang đến cho đời hương thơm, vị ngọt. Hãy dạo một vòng quanh các vườn cây trái để tận hưởng cảm giác “đi vườn” là như thế nào. Bạn sẽ có trải nghiệm đáng nhớ và thú vị về mảnh đất trù phú này.



Vườn ăn trái Cái Mơn

*Đồng Tháp*

Đến Gáo Giồng, du khách sẽ thật sự ngỡ ngàng dù giữa cái nắng gay gắt ban trưa nhưng ở sân chim rộng gần 36 ha có rất nhiều chủng loài quần tụ bay rợp cả góc trời.


Từ TP HCM, xuôi theo quốc lộ 1A hướng về miền Tây. Gần đến cầu Mỹ Thuận, rẽ ngã ba An Hữu, theo quốc lộ 30 trên dưới 30 cây số sẽ tới thị xã Cao Lãnh – tỉnh lỵ của Đồng Tháp. Từ Cao Lãnh, đi thêm chừng 15 phút ôtô sẽ tới chợ Thống Linh, từ đây xuống thuyền du ngoạn bằng đường thuỷ thêm khoảng 30 phút nữa là tới Gáo Giồng. Khu du lịch sinh thái như một “ốc đảo xanh” còn nguyên vẻ hoang sơ nằm sâu giữa Đồng Tháp Mười với cảnh quan vô cùng hấp dẫn




Đường vào Gáo Giồng nhìn từ trên cao

Len lỏi theo những con rạch nhỏ trên những chiếc xuồng ba lá để vào quan sát cận cảnh ta sẽ thấy nào là loại diệc mộc, diệc lửa với sải cánh dài hơn 1m, rồi những con nhan điển – một loài chim quý hiếm nằm trong sách đỏ, với cái cổ thon dài đang biểu diễn động tác săn mồi như những nghệ sĩ xiếc tung hứng tài hoa, đây là loài chim có hai khả năng vừa bay cao, bay xa vừa bơi lặn rất giỏi và bắt cá cũng rất tài tình.

Ngoài ra, nơi đây còn có hơn 10 loài chim hiếm khác như: cò ngà, vạc, cồng cộc, trích cồ, cúm núm… Thật không ngoa khi nói rằng Gáo Giồng là nơi trên chim dưới cá. Thuỷ sản ở đây phong phú với nhiều loài như cá lóc, cá bông, cá sặc, cá chốt, cá lăng, cá bống, cá nhái… Đặc biệt, vào mỗi mùa nước lên loài cá linh từ Biển Hồ Campuchia theo dòng lũ kéo về từng đàn và cùng hẹn hò với cây điên điển trổ hoa sẽ cho ta những món ăn đặc trưng mang đậm sắc thái của người dân Nam bộ.

Mùa nước nổi từ tháng 8 đến tháng 10 hàng năm, nước từ sông Mekong kéo về phủ ngập tràn đồng, thời điểm này Gáo Giồng thật sự là một ốc đảo giữa trời mênh mông và nước cũng mênh mông. Cá có thể đánh bắt bằng nhiều phương tiện, dụng cụ như câu, lưới, lờ, lọp… Sản phẩm mang về cộng với các loại rau đồng như bông súng, bông điên điển, rau dừa, mã đề… sẽ được chế biến thành nhiều món ăn tuy dân dã nhưng vô độc đáo và hấp dẫn.

Sau khi đi tham quan cảnh vật trời nước, hít đầy lồng ngực bầu không khí trong lành, du khách về lại dưới những căn chòi lá cheo leo cất ngay trên những đầm sen đang trổ bông đỏ rực để vừa thưởng thức những món ăn chỉ có ở Gáo Giồng, vừa nghe tiếng chim hót trên cây vừa nghe tiếng cá quẫy đuôi mời chào dưới nước.

Sành điệu nhất của Gáo Giồng là món cá lóc nướng trui cuốn lá sen non chấm với nước mắm me, rồi cháo cò, cháo rắn nấu với đậu xanh ăn với rau đắng đồng, hay rắn bông súng nướng mọi, rồi chuột đồng nướng với nước mắm xoài bằm, kế đến là các món chim nướng, hay ốc lác luộc… nhâm nhi với loại rượu đặc sản từ rượu đế pha với mật ong tràm sẽ có cảm giác như say trời, say đất. Sau đó ngả mình trên những chiếc võng đong đưa dưới những tán lá tràm mát rượi và những luồng gió đồng lồng lộng để cảm nhận hết những nét độc đáo trong một chuyến đi khó có thể nào quên về với “ốc đảo xanh” mang một cái tên cũng vô cùng dân dã như chính những gì chứa đựng ở bên trong nó.




Một chuyến đi thật ấn tượng và khó phai, là một điểm đến cho nhiều du khách trong đợt hè này.
Trên đường về bạn được thấy những cụm khói đốt đồng và mùi của rạ vừa mới cắt.

----------


## thietht

Nếu bạn có túi tiền rủng rỉnh, bạn có thể làm một chuyến du lịch đi nước ngoài. Một số địa điểm du lịch Châu Á như du lịch Hàn Quốc : Đảo Jeju – Everland , du lịch Nhật Bản : Khám Phá Mùa Thu Tokyo .thời điểm này thu tại đất nước Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản tập trung nhiều lễ hội ( lễ hội Hàn Quốc ) nên thu hút lượng lớn du khách .



Du lịch Nhật Bản



Du lịch Hàn Quốc


Du lịch Trung Quốc ngoài những điểm quen thuộc Nam Ninh Quế Lâm , du lịch Đảo Hải Nam , Du lich Hong Kong , Bac Kinh Thuong Hai ….du khách tìm đến nhiều tour mới như : Thành Đô Cửu Trại Câu , Tây An - Lạc Dương - Thiếu Lâm Tự - Khai Phong Phủ , Nga Mi sơn… . Những mức giá chỉ ưu đãi đang hấp dẫn du khách đến thăm quan, tìm hiểu đất nước Trung Hoa huyền bí với lịch sử văn hóa lâu đời và nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng .



Du lịch Trung Quốc

Bạn cũng có thể làm một chuyến du lịch Malaysia . Nói đến Malaysia, người ta thường liên tưởng đến hình ảnh những vị quốc vương, những đồn điền cà phê và nhhững khu rừng rậm ẩm thấp. Nhưng ngày nay, đất nước Malaysia xinh đẹp này là nơi hội tụ của nhiều nền văn hoá đặc sắc của nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới như Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc…Nằm ở trung tâm khu vực Đông Nam Á, Malaysia là một trong những địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất châu lục.



 Tháp đôi Petronas - Malaysia
Hay làm một chuyến du lịch sang Thái Lan.  Thái Lan luôn nổi tiếng với những nụ cười thân thiện và cung cách phục vụ niềm nở.

Một làng quê bình dị, những bãi biển nóng bỏng với  làn nước biển trong lành một màu xanh ngọc biếc, những bãi cát trắng trải dài, những con phố hối hả xen lẫn đó là những khu chợ đầy sức sống, cuộc sống về đêm nhiều mầu sắc… đó chính là những lí do dễ nhận thấy tại sao Thái Lan trở thành một trong những điểm đến du lịch hấp dẫn nhiều trái tim trẻ yêu thích phiêu lưu và khám phá đến vậy.

   Đất nước xinh đẹp Thái Lan được coi như là một thiên đường du lịch, ” xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện” ở Đông Nam Á.



Safari World - Thái Lan

Chúc các bạn có chuyến du lịch vui vẻ!

----------


## sinhthaibinhmy

Có điều kiện đi chơi xa, biển đảo hay đi núi hoặc đi nước ngoài
Còn trường hợp không đi xa được thì mình giới thiệu một nơi mà không thể thiếu trong khỳ nghỉ lễ 2/9 này
Khu sinh thái Bình Mỹ - Ấp 4A(tỉnh lộ 9) Xã Bình Mỹ, H. Củ Chi, Tp.HCM - ĐT: 08 3 79 77 180 - Khu sinh thái Bình Mỹ - Củ Chi
Cách Tp.HCM khoảng 25km, cách Tp.Thủ Dầu Một 2,5km. Nằm dọc bờ sông Sài Gòn và trục đường tỉnh lộ 9 đi Tp.HCM - Bình Dương
Khung cảnh thoáng mát, dịch vụ đa dạng, cafe, nhà hàng bờ sông, phòng Karaoke, nhà nghỉ, phòng hội nghị - hội thảo
Xin gửi một số hình ảnh để cá bạn tham khảo và chuẩn bị cho chuyến du lịch gia đình, bạn bè ngắn hạn









Một số hình ảnh của khu sinh thái Bình Mỹ gửi các bạn tham khảo
Chúc cá bạn có những ngày nghỉ thật vui, và hạnh phúc!

----------


## The Tourist

Mùng 2 tháng 9 các bạn hãy đến với chợ tình trên cao nguyên Mộc Châu cùng với Moc Chau Travel Group

Moc Chau Travel Group - Du lịch Mộc Châu xin gửi đến Quý khách lời chào trân trọng và thân ái!Cao nguyên Mộc châu cách Hà nội 195 km theo tuyến Quốc lộ 6. Cao nguyên Mộc châu có độ cao trung bình là 1050 m. Khí hậu mang tính ôn đới trong lành, mát mẻ, nhiệt độ trung bình của các tháng mùa hè từ 180C - 250C; với nhiều cảnh quan đẹp (các triền núi, đồng cỏ, đồi chè, các hang động, thác nước), văn hóa giàu bản sắc với nhiều dân tộc cùng sinh sống như Thái, Mường, H'Mông...Được biết đến là hãng du lịch đầu tiên và giàu kinh nghiệm nhất tại Mộc Châu, chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những trải nghiệm thú vị và chân thực nhất về Mộc Châu. Quý khách không những được cùng thăm thú phong cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ nhưng không kém phần lãng mạn mà còn được sống và khám phá văn hóa của đồng bào các dân tộc thân thiện tại các làng bản còn nguyên nét hoang sơ.Chúng tôi cam kết mang đến cho bạn những trải nghiệm chân thực và thú vị nhất về cuộc sống, phong cảnh cũng như văn hóa các dân tộc trên cao nguyên Mộc Châu và vùng Tây Bắc nói chung. Với các tour homestay hay khám phá, Quý khách có cơ hội được sống và trải nghiệm thật sự về cuộc sống đồng bào dân tộc trên đất Mộc: ngủ nhà sàn, ăn đặc sản, cắt cỏ, nuôi bò sữa, giao lưu văn hóa như múa xòe, nhảy sạp... Hơn nữa, sẽ làm Quý khách ngạc nhiên thú vị là cảnh đẹp núi non hoang sơ và hùng vĩ với các địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng: thác Dải Yếm, đồi chè, Sơn Mộc Hương, Ngũ Động, bản làng... Mộc Châu với khí hậu ôn đới mát mẻ quanh năm, thích hợp với sự phát triển các loài động thực vật phong phú, mỗi mùa một vẻ. Moc Chau Travel Group mang bạn gần hơn với những nét đẹp riêng đó với các tour du lịch hái mơ mận đào, du lịch hoa ban, du lịch hái chè hoặc du lịch du lịch vắt sữa... Với slogan "Bước chân trải nghiệm" và mục tiêu phát triển không ngừng, trở thành một hãng lữ hành hàng đầu vùng đất Tây Bắc, chúng tôi hy vọng sẽ được đón tiếp tất cả Quý khách có mong muốn khám phá cao nguyên Mộc Châu.Xin chân thành cảm ơn!Moc Chau Travel Group

*Địa chỉ:* Tiểu khu 1,Thị trấn Mộc Châu, Huyện Mộc Châu,Tỉnh Sơn La, Việt Nam*Điện thoại: 0984.298.369 hoặc 0943.422.313**Email:* lienhe@mocchautravel.net*IM:* cul8r_ba404*Skype*: dulichmocchau*Website:* http://mocchautravel.net*Facebook*: www.facebook.com/yeumocchau (Tôi yêu Mộc Châu)

----------


## ginger80

Chào mừng ngày quốc khánh 2 -9. Công ty du lịch VINATRAVEL chi ân khách hàng đưa ra chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá tour du lịch 2 -9. Tham gia chương trình du lịch này khách hàng được:

*+ Tặng ngay coupon trị giá 300.000 vnd + thẻ hội viên VINATRAVEL. 

+ Cơ hội bốc thăm trúng thưởng từ 2 triệu đến 5 triệu đồng cho mỗi phần quà. 
Hãy tham gia ngay để được quà tặng.*

*Lịch khởi hành tour du lịch 2 - 9*

----------


## tandaotour

Chung vui với cả nước mừng ngày lễ quốc khánh 2/9, Công ty Du lịch Tân Đảo xin giới thiệu quý khách *chương trình tour du lịch Hòn Dẫu Resort 2 ngày 1 đêm khởi hành từ Hà Nội với giá cực hấp dẫn 2.350.000/ khách*(cho đoàn 20 người trở lên)  *Hotline: 01685.877.311 / 0986.88.55.82
*
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Resort Hòn Dấu*
07h00: Quý khách có mặt tại văn phòng công ty DL Tân Đảo. Xe công ty khởi hành đưa quý khách đi Đồ Sơn - Hải Phòng, trên đường đi quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi ăn sáng tự do tại Hải Dương.
11h00: Xe đến Đồ Sơn, quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà với những món ăn hải sản mang đậm hương vị của vùng biển, nhà hàng ăn trưa ngay gần biển đem lại không gian rất tuyệt vời, thưởng thức những hương vị ẩm thực đặc trưng vùng biển Hải Phòng.
Khu resort Hòn Dấu Resort Hòn Dấu vừa mang phong cách hiện đại, vừa đậm đà bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc. Với bố cục không gian uyển chuyển, hài hoà giữa địa hình tự nhiên, mặt biển và sắc thái hoạt động vui chơi giải trí tạo cho bạn cảm giác như đang lạc vào một khu rừng tự nhiên. Ở đây, bạn  hoàn toàn đắm chìm trong một không gian sống lý tưởng, hài hòa trong thiên nhiên rộng mở, với hồ nước, cây xanh và các không gian của biển và núi. Với những hàng thông rì rào, quanh năm xanh mướt mang lại cho bạn cảm giác như đang ở Cao Nguyên Đà Lạt.   
12h00: Đến khu resort Hòn Dấu, quý khách xuống xe lên xe điện, xe đưa quý khách vào khu rừng “Đà Lạt Thu Nhỏ” với những Bungalow nằm xen kẽ nhau một cách rất hợp lý, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi sau bưa trưa.
* Bước vào khu resort, bạn như đang bước nhẹ nhàng trên thiên đường mơ mộng với đồi thông bát ngát, thác nước với muôn sắc hoa ven núi… và tận hưởng cảm giác cao nguyên thơ mộng giữa đồng bằng. Những thú rừng được nuôi là điểm hút trẻ em. Bác gấu lặc lè, chú khỉ tinh quái, chị công muôn màu muôn sắc, anh gà gô láu lỉnh, bạn nhím lặng lẽ….  Những con đường quanh co kỳ thú với góc nhìn mới lạ, nhịp cầu treo vắt vẻo bên thác nước tung bọt trắng xóa.
Hoạt động buổi chiều: Quý khách dạo chơi thăm quan khu rừng “Đà Lạt Thu Nhỏ” với rất nhiều hạng mục như:

Thung lũng tình yêu, Thác Cam Ly Hồ cá sấu     Cầu treo Khu nuôi hươu                               Khu nuôi gà sao Khu vui chơi công nghệ cao              Vườn thú Khu vui chơi trẻ em                         Sân bay trực thăng…Khung cảnh cát trắng, biển xanh vẫy gọi, tiếng sóng rì rào. Hẳn khi tắm ở đây sẽ  cho bạn có những  phút giây thư giãn khi đắm mình dưới những làn nước mát sạch trong, nhưng vẫn không mất đi vị mặn đặc trưng của biển cả qua hệ thống thiết bị lọc nước hiện đại của Tây Ban Nha. 
·          Khu bãi tắm 4 mùa. 
·          Khu bãi tắm cát trắng. 
·          Khu công viên khủng long
·           Đồi vọng cảnh 
·          Vượn tượng điêu khắc quốc tế 
·          Khu biểu diễn âm nhạc ngoài trời
19h00: Quý khách dùng bữa tối tại nhà trong khu resort Hòn Dấu ngay cạnh bãi biển. Sau khi dùng bữa tối, quý khách có thể tham gia các hoạt động giao lưu ca nhạc văn nghệ, thả bộ bên bờ biển hoặc tham quan khu biệt thự 5* du thuyền, nghỉ đêm.

_Ngày02: Resort Hòn Dấu - Hà Nội_

06h30: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng thác nước. Sau bữa sáng xe điện đón quý khách ra bến tàu đi tham quan đảo Hòn Dấu, mất 30’ đi tàu quý khách đã có mặt trên đảo.
07h30: Quý khách sẽ theo chân HDV công ty khám phá khu rừng nguyên sinh, thăm và lễ tại đền Thờ Nam Hải Thần Vương, chiêm ngưỡng cây si di sản Việt Nam và đặc biệt là ngọn đèn Hải Đăng được ví như “Mắt Ngọc Tổ Quốc”. 
10h00: Quý khách có mặt tại điểm hẹn lên thuyền về khu resort Hòn Dấu nghỉ ngơi.
12h00: Trả phòng, quý khách lên xe đến nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa.
13h00: Sau khi dùng bữa trưa, quý khách có thể đi bộ lên thăm quan khu dinh thự Bảo Đại. Biệt thự bảo đại là một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo được tọa lạc trên đồi Vung với cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, núi non và biển cả tạo cho du khách cảm giác thoải mái, khó quên khi đến thăm nơi này. Với một thiết kế đặc biệt và độ cao lý tưởng, toàn cảnh khu du lịch Đồ Sơn như một bức tranh sơn thủy sống động hiện ra trước mắt du khách.
14h00: Trên đường về Hà Nội, quý khách sẽ thăm đền bà Đế.
18h30: Xe về đến HN, công ty chào tạm biệt quý khách.
Giá Tour trọn gói: 2.350.000/ khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn 20 khách trở lên)
*Giá Tour bao gồm:*

_-_ Ô tô đưa đón suốt tuyến.- Hướng dẫn viên.- 3 bữa ăn chính, 1 bữa ăn phụ.  ( Ăn chính 150.000đ/bữa, ăn sáng tại khách sạn)- Phòng Bungalow 5* (2 người/phòng) tại Hòn Dấu resort.- Bảo hiểm du lịch.- Xe điện đưa đón.- Tàu gỗ đưa đón thăm đảo Hòn Dấu- Vé thắng cảnh thăm đảo Hòn Dấu và Dinh Thự Bảo Đại- Nước uống và khăn lạnh trên xe.*Giá Tour không  bao gồm:*

Hoá đơn VAT.Các chi phí cá nhân.Vé bể bơi nước biển tạo sóng nhân tạo.      Phòng đơn, phòng đôi. Hoặc không ngủ ghép.        Các dịch vụ không liệt kê bên trên.Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (Ăn ngủ chung với bố mẹ). Trẻ em từ 5-10 tuổi: Tính 75% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ, ăn xuất ăn riêng). Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính giá như người lớn.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH TÂN ĐẢO
Đc: Tầng 1 - Lô 08 - 3A KCN Hoàng Mai - P. Hoàng Văn Thụ - Q. Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội ĐT: 04.6680.1471
*Hotline: 01685.877.311 / 0986.88.55.82*
Email: dulichtandao@gmail.com

----------


## pystravel

Nhân dịp 2-9, *PYS Travel* xin giới thiệu các gói tour miền Trung SIÊU KHUYẾN MÃI với giá cực sốc, chỉ từ 4.390.000đ *( giá đã bao gồm vé máy bay khứ hồi )*  .Nhanh tay đăng kí và liên hệ trực tiếp :

Mr.Dương - Tour Operation.

Cell : 01224 351 337 

Email : phduong.dyn@gmail.com | duong@pystravel.com

Với 2 tour chính :

1/ 

*THIÊN ĐƯỜNG NGHỈ DƯỠNG MIỀN TRUNG (4ngày/3đêm) 

Áp dụng: 02/08/2012 đến 31/12/2012

*
ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ - SƠN TRÀ - HỘI AN - HUẾ






**GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI ĐÃ BAO GỒM VÉ MÁY BAY chỉ từ 4.390.000đ/khách

 (Tùy vào thời điểm xác nhận booking, Áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên)*



2/

*Tour Di Sản Miền Trung - khám phá Động Thiên Đường Kỳ vĩ:*
*ĐÀ NẴNG – HỘI AN - BÀ NÀ - HUẾ - ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG*





**GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI ĐÃ BAO GỒM VÉ  MÁY BAY chỉ từ 5.590.000đ/khách*

(Khởi hành theo yêu cầu của khách, áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên)



(Liên hệ trực tiếp để biết thêm thông tin cụ thể hoặc theo link website : http://pystravel.com)


*
Mr.Dương.

Cell : 01224 351 337

Email : phduong.dyn@gmail.com | duong@pystravel.com*



*PYS TRAVEL - Giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ*

----------


## becoihn

HANH THỦY HEALTH RESORT
KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT NHÂN DỊP 2/9/2012
(ÁP DỤNG TỪ NGÀY 31/8/2012 ĐẾN HẾT NGÀY 03/9/2012)

CHỈ VỚI739,000VND/KHÁCH CHO GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG 2 NGÀY 1 ĐÊM
BAO GỒM:
-Phòng Superior dành cho 02 khách
-Sử dụng free wifi. Thời gian check in 14h, check out 12h
-Miễn phí vé vào cửa.
-Sử dụng bể bơi khoáng nóng trong nhà & ngoài trời không hạn chế.
-01 bữa tiệc trưa + tối tại nhà hàng.
-Ăn sáng theo tiêu chuẩn của khách sạn.
-Giảm 10% tiền tắm bùn khoáng tại khu vực tắm bùn.
-Tặng 01 chai nước/ người/ngày trong phòng nghỉ.
_ĐẶC BIỆT GIẢM 5% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG ĐẶT CỌC TRƯỚC NGÀY 12/08/2012_
CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ
VPDD: Số 69 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội
ĐT: (04) 39433559 – Fax: (04) 39433556
Hotline: 0975917586(Ms Dương)Website: www.th-resort.com                   Email: sales1@th-resort.com

----------


## becoihn

THANH THỦY HEALTH RESORT
KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT NHÂN DỊP 2/9/2012
(ÁP DỤNG TỪ NGÀY 31/8/2012 ĐẾN HẾT NGÀY 03/9/2012)

CHỈ VỚI739,000VND/KHÁCH CHO GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG 2 NGÀY 1 ĐÊMBAO GỒM:-Phòng Superior dành cho 02 khách-Sử dụng free wifi. Thời gian check in 14h, check out 12h-Miễn phí vé vào cửa.-Sử dụng bể bơi khoáng nóng trong nhà & ngoài trời không hạn chế.-01 bữa tiệc trưa + tối tại nhà hàng.-Ăn sáng theo tiêu chuẩn của khách sạn.-Giảm 10% tiền tắm bùn khoáng tại khu vực tắm bùn.-Tặng 01 chai nước/ người/ngày trong phòng nghỉ._ĐẶC BIỆT GIẢM 5% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG ĐẶT CỌC TRƯỚC NGÀY 12/08/2012_CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆVPDD: Số 69 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà NộiĐT: (04) 39433559 – Fax: (04) 39433556Hotline: 0975917586(Ms Dương)                                                         Website: www.th-resort.com                   Email: sales1@th-resort.com

----------


## pystravel

*Hà Nội - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu 

3 ngày 2 đêm cùng PYS Travel*



Cao nguyên Mộc Châu nằm cách Hà Nội khoảng 180 km về phía Tây Bắc của hà Nội, một đoạn đường không ngắn nhưng nhiều bạn trẻ Hà Nội vẫn chọn cách đi xe máy tới đây. Cao nguyên xanh mướt này như có sức cuốn hút mãnh liệt, mùa nào tới đây cũng đều thích thú..

Dịp nghỉ lễ 2/9 năm nay, *PYS Travel* xin gửi tới các bạn tour du lịc tới 2 địa điểm nổi tiếng của núi rừng Tây Bắc là Mai Châu và Mộc Châu.

Hãy tham gia cùng *PYS Travel* để cùng hòa mình vào không khí núi rừng, thảo nguyên xanh bát ngát, những điệu múa sạp, những đêm lửa trại bập bùng, là nơi kết nối những con người trẻ.v..v.. sẽ là ấn tượng không thể nào quên cùng *PYS Travel.*



*Lịch khởi hành : 1/9 - 3/9*



Lịch trình :



*Ngày 1: Hà Nội – Mai Châu Bản Lác:*

*8h:* Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn. Từ Hà Nội, theo đường quốc lộ số 6, qua thị trấn Xuân Mai, qua TP Hoà Bình, vượt con dốc Cun dài 12km, qua huyện Cao Phong, qua Huyện Tân Lạc và xa xa huyện lị Mai Châu đã ẩn hiện trước mặt. Từ Hà Nội, đi khoảng 45 phút là chúng ta đã ra khỏi cái không khí ồn ào náo nhiệt của thành phố, để cùng hoà mình vào không gian khoáng đạt mướt mầu xanh của núi rừng Hoà Bình. Nếu cần, trên đường đi Quý khách có thể dừng xe, tranh thủ hít thở, … Hãy giữ lại khoảnh khắc bằng vài kiểu ảnh nhé

*10h30:* Chào mừng bạn đến với Mai Châu, hãy đến để cảm nhận cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc nơi đây, đến để gạt đi cái ngột ngạt đời thường…Đến Mai Châu là đến với Bản Lác. Đây là một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn rất nhiều du khách. Cách thị trấn huyện lị Mai Châu 3km, nhưng Bản Lác giữ nguyên được các nếp nhà sàn của người Thái. Đến đây Quý khách sẽ được cảm nhận các không khí vô vùng thú vị và tuyệt vời của rừng núi. Đến nơi, Quý khách sẽ nhận nhà sàn, chỗ ăn nghỉ.

*12h00:* Ăn trưa các món đặc sản dân tộc.

*Chiều:* HDV sẽ đưa quý khách đi thăm quan bản Lác, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của đồng bào nơi đây, rồi thăm chợ Mai Châu, ngắm các cửa hàng bán đồ lưu niệm như khăn, dao, nỏ, khèn, đồ thổ cẩm, các trang phục của dân tộc Thái, Mường, Mông...

*Buổi tối*: ăn cơm nương, thịt lợn cắp nách nướng tẩm vừng, Quý khách ăn thực sự sẽ nhớ mãi.

Sau bữa tối, HDV cùng dân địa phương và Quý khách tổ chức đốt lửa trại… Tham gia chương trình giao lưu Nối vòng tay lớn, nhảy sạp, hát văn nghệ cùng các cô gái Thái mến khách, ngô khoai sắn, rượu cần...say men, say men (Chi phí rượu, ngô khoai tự túc). Nghỉ đêm tại nhà sàn..







*Ngày 2: Mai Châu – Mộc Châu- Ngũ Động Bản Ôn:*



Sáng thức dậy, quý khách ăn sáng, sau đó lên xe tiếp tục hành trình khám phá Mộc Châu.



*10h30:* Quý khách đến Mộc Châu. Nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.

*11h30:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau đó đoàn nghỉ trưa.



*Chiều:* Xe đưa quý khách đi thăm quan những đồi chè xanh mướt tại Ngũ Động – Bản Ôn. Khám phá vẻ đẹp cuộc sống của những người dân tộc nơi đây.



*Tối:* Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do dạo chơi tại thị trấn Mộc Châu về đêm ( hoặc tham gia các hoạt động tập thể: karaoke… ( chi phí tự túc).






*Ngày 3:* *Nông trường chè- Thác Dải Yếm – Hà Nội:*



*Sáng:* Quý khách ăn sáng đặc sản bánh mỳ và sữa của nông trường bò Mộc Châu.



Hướng dẫn viên đưa quý khách đi đến Thác Dải Yếm. Ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp lung linh của dòng nước, như dải yếm mềm mại vắt ngang giữa trời.



Sau đó đoàn đi đến khu nông trường chè, ngắm nhìn những thảm chè xanh mướt và những người dân đang miệt mài lao động  bên cánh đồng của mình.



*Trưa:* Quý khách ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi, sau đó trả phòng.



*Chiều:* Đoàn lên xe, khởi hành về Hà Nội. Trên đường về ghé dọc đường mua đặc sản của Tây Bắc.



*19h:* Về đến Hà Nội. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.




*Giá tour trọn gói : 1.530.000đ*






*Liên hệ :

Mr Dương - Sales manager

Cell : 01224 351 337

Email : duong@pystravel.com

Website : pystravel.com*

*PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ*

----------


## pystravel

*Dấu ấn trên đỉnh Fanxipang

( 2 ngày 3 đêm )*
 

   Không còn gì để nói về cảm giác đứng trên nóc nhà Đông Dương, ở độ cao 3143m, bên dưới là biển mây trắng bồng bềnh...Khoác trên mình chiếc áo cờ đỏ sao vàng và lá cờ tung bay, chào mừng ngày 2/9 !!!

Hãy cùng trải nghiệm và tận hưởng cảm giác đó ngay hôm nay, *PYS Travel* sẽ đồng hành cùng các bạn suốt chặng đường chinh phục đỉnh Fanxipang !!! 



*Lịch khởi hành : 31/08 - 2/9*


*
Lịch trình :*

*Tối 31/08 : 19h :* khách tập trung tại ga Hà Nội, cổng Trần Quý Cáp lên tàu đi Lào Cai



*Ngày 01: 1/9.Trạm Tôn - điểm 2.800m
*

-* 7h* có mặt tại Trung Nguyên hotel. Nhận phòng để tắm giặt, nghỉ ngơi, ăn sáng.
- Chuẩn bị đồ đạc & trang bị để leo Fansipan. (Gửi đồ tại KS)
- *8h30*. Xe ôtô đón tại khách sạn đưa lên cửa rừng Trạm Tôn.
- *9h*: Đoàn bắt đầu hành trình leo núi tại cửa rừng Trạm Tôn.
-*12h*: Đoàn nghỉ chân ăn trưa tại trạm nghỉ.
Sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đến độ cao 2.800m. Trên đường đi ngắm cảnh biển mây tuyệt đẹp.
*17h30:* Đoàn hạ trại, đốt lửa, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trong rừng tại trạm nghỉ 2800m.



*Ngày 02: 2/9. điểm 2.800m - đỉnh Fanxipang 3.143m*


- *6h:* Quý khách dậy ăn sáng.
- *6h30*: Xuất phát leo chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan.
- *11h11*: Chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan.
Cùng nhau chụp ảnh lưu niệm và ăn mừng chiến thắng. 
- *13h:* Ăn trưa tại trạm nghỉ 2800m.
- Sau bữa trưa, đoàn xuất phát trở về Trạm Tôn.
- *17h:* Xe đón đoàn tại Trạm tôn đưa về Trung Nguyen Hotel tắm giặt nghỉ ngơi. 
Nhận phòng tắm giặt nghỉ ngơi, đi ăn uống.
- *19h:* Xe đưa đoàn về Lào Cai. Lên tàu về Hà Nội.
Ghi chú: các thành viên trong đoàn có thể tự túc ở lại Sapa chơi sau khi leo Fan.



*Chi phí: 1.750.000VNĐ/người (đoàn 15-20 người).*


*Chi phí bao gồm:*
- Xe đưa đón Lào Cai - Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Porter khuân đồ, nhiệt tình trong suốt chuyến đi.
- Lều trại riêng (hoặc ngủ lán), túi ngủ…
- Xe đưa đón Sapa - Trạm Tôn - Sapa. 
- Giấy phép tham quan (Bao gồm: bảo hiểm, vệ sinh, phí bảo tồn, môi trường, kiểm lâm, phí ngủ, vé ….)
- Nghỉ ngơi, tắm giặt tại Trung Nguyên hotel.
- Giấy chứng nhận leo Fansipan. Bảo hiểm du lịch: 70.000.000VNĐ/vụ.
- Bữa ăn theo lịch trình: 04 bữa chính, 02 bữa phụ.
- Ăn, uống các bữa theo thực đơn dưới đây đảm bảo đủ lượng và chất: thịt lợn (Nếu đoàn hơn 10 người thì thêm 1 con lợn bản) + Gà ta + Sâm panh + Rượu + Rau tươi 2 loại + Nước chai Lavie (03 lít/ người/1 ngày) + hoa quả 2 ngày.
Cụ thể:
*Ngày 1:*

*Sáng:* Đoàn ăn sáng tại Sa Pa


*Trưa:*
1. Cơm nắm + Muối vừng + thịt lợn rán hoặc gà quay.
2. Hoa quả tráng miệng.
*Chiều:*
1. Cơm canh + Rau tươi.
2. Gà quay.
3. Thịt lợn bản.
4. Khoai tây rán, su su xào;
4. Đậu hũ ;
5. Hoa quả tráng miệng, Lipton/café/trà gừng + rượu;

*Ngày 2:*
*Sáng:* Mỳ tôm trứng + thịt bò, rau, Café tan, lipton, trà gừng + beer;


*Trưa:*
1.Chào thịt hoặc bánh đa.
2. Hoa quả tráng miệng;
1. Bánh mỳ + Thịt hộp + Dưa chuột;
2. Hoa quả tráng miệng; Lipton/café/trà gừng;



*Tối:* Ăn tối tại ga Lào Cai.

*Không bao gồm:*
- Vé tàu Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội (giá tham khảo: ghế cứng 120 ngàn/lượt, ghế mềm: 270 ngàn/lượt; giường nằm 420 - 500 ngàn/lượt).
- Chi phí cá nhân.



*Chi tiết liên hệ:

Mr Dương - Sales Manager

Cell : 01224 351 337

Email : duong@pystravel.com

Website : pystravel.com

Add : 1604B Hà Thành Plaza - 102 Thái Thịnh*

*PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ*

----------


## tandaotour

*TOUR DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI - VÂN ĐỒN - QUAN LẠN - HÀ NỘI*
02 NGÀY 01 ĐÊM - KHỞI HÀNH TỪ HÀ NỘI
Giá Tour trọn gói: *1.560.000/ khách* (Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)
Hotline: *01685.877.311 / 0986.88.55.82*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Nghỉ đêm đảo Quan Lạn*
*05h30:* Xe đón du khách tại Nhà Hát Lớn - Hà Nội. Trên đường đi, du khách nghỉ, tự do ăn sáng tại Hải Dương.
*10h30:* Du khách đến Vân Đồn đi thăm Thiền Viện Vân Đồn (chùa Cái Bầu). Một thiền viện mới xây dựng trên lưng núi, nhìn ra biển nổi tiếng với cảnh đẹp không đâu sánh bằng. Trên đường đi du khách có dịp nhìn ngắm Bãi Dài, khu du lịch nổi tiếng với nét đẹp hoang sơ mới được khai phá. 
*12h:* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.

*13h:* Sau khi ăn trưa, du khách lên thuyền đi thăm đảo Quan Lạn. Trên đường đi, du khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh nước non biển trời trên vịnh Bái Tử Long. 

* Vịnh Bái Tử Long như một cô thiếu nữ tinh khôi, đầy mê hoặc. Nơi đây còn in dấu nền văn hóa Hạ Long từ hàng nghìn năm trước và cũng còn lưu giữ khá vẹn nguyên nét tinh khôi của một quần đảo thủa hồng hoang với những hòn đảo xinh đẹp và những bãi cát dài trắng xóa. Các đảo ở Bái Tử Long có tuổi kiến tạo địa chất khoảng 300 triệu năm tựa như một bức tranh thủy mạc.

*15h15:* Thuyền cập cảng Đồng Hồ trên đảo. Du khách di chuyển đến bãi biển Sơn Hào bằng xe Túc Túc, loại hình di chuyển đặc trưng ở đây. Sau 15 phút, xe đưa du khách tới Resort Vân Hải Đỏ nằm ngay sát bãi biển Sơn Hào, một trong hai bãi biển thuần khiết và hoang sơ nhất trên đảo.

* Resort Vân Hải Đỏ là 1 trong những resort cao cấp nhất trên đảo Quan Lạn với gần 60 phòng nghỉ được trang bị điều hòa, tắm nóng lạnh, điện thoại..., _resort có điện cả ngày._

*15h30**:* Du khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển hoặc tham gia các hoạt động trên biển do công ty tổ chức. Bên cạnh đó, du khách có thể men theo đường biển tới thăm Bãi Đá Trời, Bãi Chân Tiên, Bàn cờ Công Chúa.   

*19h:* Du khách dùng cơm tối tại Nhà hàng Khách sạn. Khi đêm về khuya, trời trong và cao vút, ánh trăng sáng chênh chếch hướng về phía bạn. Nếu may mắn, bạn sẽ gặp những ngôi sao băng vụt qua cắt ngang nền trời đêm tuyệt đẹp.... Sôi động hơn, bạn có thể say sưa bên đống lửa trại và tự tổ chức các bữa tiệc BBQ ngay trên bãi biển, hoặc gọi các món hải sản nướng đặc biệt của đảo. Quan Lạn là vùng đất của nhiều loại hải sản mà người dân địa phương tự hào như sá sùng, ngao, cầu gai…

*Ngày 02: Quan Lạn - Hà Nội:*
Sáng sớm, du khách có thể dậy sớm để đón bình minh trên Đảo Quan Lạn. Không gian yên tĩnh, chỉ còn nghe tiếng sóng biển vỗ về êm dịu. Những con còng gió vội vã lẩn vào bờ đá. Nắng chan hòa cùng với những cơn gió nhẹ nhàng lướt qua.
*07h30:* Du khách dùng bữa sáng tại Nhà Hàng
*8h00:* Xe Túc Túc đưa du khách tới bãi biển Minh Châu. 
* Minh Châu là một bãi biển yên bình và phóng khoáng với bờ cát dài cong cong, xung quanh là rừng nguyên sinh Bái Tử Long xanh mượt và những sườn núi dài ôm sát lấy biển. Tại đây, bạn cùng bạn bè tắm biển, cùng nhau chơi các trò chơi tập thể như kéo co, bóng đá, bóng chuyền… 
*10h00:* Xe đưa du khách về khu nghỉ dưỡng. 
*10h30:* Du khách trả phòng. Xe đưa du khách đi tham quan các danh lam thắng cảnh trên đảo như: Đền, Miếu thờ vị tướng Trần Khánh Dư, các đền, chùa Quan Lạn được xếp hạng di tích lịch sử văn hóa. Nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử của các tài nguyên và tìm hiểu về cuộc sống của cư dân trên đảo qua các thời kì.
* Du khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng.
*13h00:* Du khách lên thuyền tạm biệt đảo Quan Lạn.
*15h15:* Thuyền cập bến Vân Đồn. Trên đường về xe đưa du khách thăm chợ hải sản Vân Đồn.
*20h00:* Xe về đến Hà Nội. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại quý khách lần sau!

*- Lịch khởi hành:*
*Tour được khởi hành vào tất cả ngày trong tuần từ Hà Nội.*
*- Phiếu dịch vụ bao gồm:* 
01 đêm nghỉ tại Resort Vân Hải Đỏ (Quan Lạn): 02 khách/ phòng. Xe ô tô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Hà Nội - Vân Đồn - Hà Nội.Xe lam vận chuyển trên đảo.Vé thắng cảnh trong chương trình.Các bữa ăn theo chương trình (03 bữa chính, 01 bữa phụ).HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm Bảo hiểm.Nước uống và khăn lạnh.*- Phiếu không bao gồm:*
Hoá đơn VAT.Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân.Ngủ phòng đơn, nâng cấp phòng.Các dịch vụ không liệt kê bên trên.-* Quy định về Phụ thu:*
+ Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: Miễn phí
+ Trẻ em từ 05 đến 11 tuổi: Phụ thu 780.000đ/ trẻ em 
+ Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn
+ Phụ thu phòng đơn: 450.000đ/ khách
+Nâng cấp phòng biệt thự hướng vườn: 400.000đ/ phòng/ đêm
+Nâng cấp phòng biệt thự hướng biển: 650.000đ/ phòng/ đêm
+ Phụ thu khi đoàn không đủ 15 người: 217.000đ/ khách

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY TNHH MTV DU LỊCH TÂN ĐẢO*
Đc: Tầng 1 - Lô 08 - 3A KCN Hoàng Mai - P. Hoàng Văn Thụ - Q. Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội ĐT: 04.6680.1471
Hotline: *01685.877.311 / 0986.88.55.82
*Email:* dulichtandao@gmail.com*

----------


## mihio

cảm ơn bài viết của bạn nhé,sắp tới có lẽ mình sẽ đi nha trang.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Tự nhiên mình muốn lên sapa chơi wa

----------


## pystravel

*HÀ NỘI – MAI CHÂU – MỘC CHÂU

( 2 ngày 1 đêm)*


*Lịch khởi hành : 1/9 - 2/9

Giá tour trọn gói : 880.000đ ( áp dụng cho đoàn 24 người )

Lịch trình :*



*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – MỘC CHÂU (Ăn trưa, tối)                                                   
*
06hh00: Xe ôtô và HDV sẽ đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Hoà Bình (cách Hà Nội 160 km). Quý khách ngắm cảnh núi non trùng điệp vùng Tây Bắc tổ quốc.

11h30: Xe đưa Quý khách đến Bản Lác - Thung lũng Mai Châu.

12h00: Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại nhà sàn tập thể với các đặc sản của núi rừng Tây Bắc.

14h00: Quý khách thăm quan thung lũng Mai Châu xinh đẹp và thơ mộng, khám phá, tìm hiểu nét sinh hoạt văn hoá đặc sắc của đồng bào dân tộc Thái trắng tỉnh Hoà Bình, thăm các cơ sở sản xuất hàng thổ cẩm mỹ nghệ…

18h30: Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà sàn tập thể.

20h00: Thưởng thức chương trình giao lưu “ Đêm lửa trại miền sơn cước”



NGÀY 2: MỘC CHÂU – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, ăn trưa)

07h00: Sau bữa ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Sơn La trên con đường của đoàn quân Tây tiến năm xưa. Cùng ngắm nhìn những cảnh sắc Tây Bắc  đã đi vào thơ Quang Dũng (Tác giả của bài thơ “ Tây Tiến” ), thỏa sức ngắm nhìn những ngôi nhà sàn đơn sơ nằm ẩn hiện dưới cánh rừng đại ngàn, những con suối như những dải lụa trắng uốn lượn giữa một màu xanh của sông của núi rừng, và lắng nghe tiếng sáo du dương, trầm bổng vang vọng giữa đại ngàn bao la. Tất cả mang lại cho du khách những cung bậc cảm xúc tuyệt diệu và những kỷ niệm khó quên!

09h30: Đoàn tới Mộc Châu, tham quan thác Dải Yếm -  Một thác nước tuyện đẹp được thiên nhiên ưu đãi dành riêng cho nơi đây. Quý khách tiếp tục đi chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của rừng thông Bản Áng, thăm nông trại bò sữa. Dạo chơi trên thảo nguyên trải rộng mênh mông tận trời, nhìn ngắm những đồi chè xanh mướt, cùng tìm hiểu về cách thu hoạch chè, quy trình làm chè Ô Long, thưởng thức và mua đặc sản địa phương…

12h00: Đoàn dùng bữa trưa, nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.

13h30: Quý khách bắt khởi hành về Hà Nội. Đoàn về đến Hà Nội , HDV chia tay đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch.



Chi tiết tại : *PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch cho giới trẻ - Tour Mai Châu - Mộc Châu dịp Quốc Khánh 2/9
*


*Liên hệ ngay hôm nay để có giá tốt nhất :

PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ

Địa chỉ : 1604B Hà Thành Plaza - 102 Thái Thịnh - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

Hotline : 0466848992 - 01224 351 337

Email : duong@pystravel.com | phduong.dyn@gmail.com

Website : pystravel.com*

*PYS Travel - Giải pháp du lịch dành cho giới trẻ*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Sắp đến 2/9 roài thích tóa

----------


## tungdinhdinh

*Du lịch Đà Nẵng có gì đẹp ?*
cho thue xe da nang
cho thue xe 7 - 16 - 30 - 52 chỗ
to chuc tour du lich da nang - ba na - hoi an
Cong ty tnhh thuong mai va du lich KHP
DT: 05113 759 759
chuyên: cho thuê xe đà nẵng
cho thuê xe tự lái , có tài 
_Cho thuê xe Đà Nẵng_-Công ty Khải Hoàn Phong có đội xe cho thuê hùng mạnh, chuyên nghiệp đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của khách hàng-051 1375 9759 ...

----------


## thietht

*Các dịp nghỉ lễ thường không dài nên các gia đình khó có thể đi chơi xa. Lựa chọn một điểm nghỉ hợp lý xung quanh Hà Nội là ưu tiên số 1. Mời bạn tham khảo 3 địa điểm thú vị dưới đây:* 

*Khu du lịch hồ Quan Sơn (huyện Mỹ Đức)*

Khu du lịch rộng 850 ha, nằm trên địa bàn năm xã của huyện Mỹ Đức. Đây là một quần thể hồ, núi, rừng cây rộng lớn. Du khách có thể cắm trại, đi bơi thuyền, câu cá, leo núi, tắm hồ… thăm các động Linh Sơn, Ngọc Long… Ở đây còn có nhiều ngôi chùa cổ như chùa Linh Sơn, chùa Cao, chùa Hàm Yến…



Hồ in bóng núi lung linh tạo nên phong cảnh hùng vĩ
Qua Cầu Đông, điểm đầu tiên bạn đặt chân tới là bến đò hồ Giang Nội. Giang Nội là một trong 3 hồ lớn của Quan Sơn, rộng ước chừng trên 800ha. Đứng trên bờ, bạn đã nhìn thấy những dãy núi đá trùng điệp của thiên nhiên soi mình dưới làn nước xanh mát của hồ.

Núi ở đây có tới 20 ngọn lớn, nhỏ, kéo dài ôm ấp các hồ nước. Lại có nhiều hòn núi đá vách dựng đứng nằm giữa lòng hồ trông xa như những bán đảo nhỏ.

Thuyền sẽ lần lượt đưa bạn thăm hồ Quan Sơn và ghé thăm những ngọn núi với nhiều tên gọi khác nhau : núi Trâu Trắng, đảo Sư Tử, núi Quai Chèo, đồi Voi Phục… Đến núi Quai Chèo, bạn có thể leo núi hoặc vào rừng cây chơi rồi tiếp tục tới khu Đầm Sen, vòng quanh đảo Sư Tử, núi Treo Tranh, thăm Linh Sơn Động, Ngọc Long Động.

Mỗi động là một kỳ quan kỳ thú của tạo hóa với những măng đá, nhũ đá mang hình Long, Ly, Quy, Phụng, hổ báo, chim muông. Vào mùa mưa, từ trên các triền núi cao, thác nước ngày đêm đổ xuống mặt hồ, tung bọt trắng xóa khiến cảnh sắc nơi đây thêm ngoạn mục.

Vượt qua núi đá Trượt, lên đập Tràn Ngái, bạn có thể thỏa sức hít thở bầu không khí trong lành và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh khu du lịch Quan Sơn. Núi non trùng điệp uốn lượn quanh hồ, điểm xuyến thêm là màu xanh của rừng, của các đồng lúa đã tạo nên một Quan Sơn đầy ấn tượng.


Quan Sơn còn có nhiều chùa. Chùa Linh Sơn nằm ở ngay chân núi Linh Sơn, soi bóng xuống hồ Giang Nội. Chùa được xây dựng theo kiến trúc cổ thế kỷ 17. Tương truyền chùa có từ thời nhà Mạc. Cạnh chùa là động Linh Sơn. Động không lớn nhưng có nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống lung linh huyền ảo. Ngoài ra còn có chùa Cao, chùa Hàm Yến .

*Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ*

Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ nằm trên một quả đồi thấp, thuộc huyện Ba Vì, tỉnh Hà Tây, cách Hà Nội 65km về phía Tây, cách khu du lịch Ao Vua 14km và hồ suối Hai 3,8km.



Rừng nguyên sinh kỳ thú hấp dẫn du khách khám phá
Với số lượng động thực vật phong phú, Bằng Tạ không chỉ là địa danh thu hút khách đơn thuần mà còn là nơi bảo tồn, phục hồi hệ sinh thái đa dạng và nghiên cứu thiên nhiên, động vật hoang dã. Tổng diện tích toàn bộ khu du lịch là 26,5ha, trong đó riêng diện tích rừng nguyên sinh hơn 17ha.

Bằng Tạ là rừng nguyên sinh gồm 4 tầng cây khép kín tán. Hiện tại, khu vực Bằng Tạ có các loài chim lặn, hạc, cắt, sếu, bồ câu, cu cu, sả, gõ kiến, sẻ và các loài bướm… Trong rừng nguyên sinh hiện có trên 200 con khỉ, sống theo từng bầy đàn…



Một số loài động vật hoang dã được nuôi tự nhiên rất thân thiện
Đến với rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ, du khách có thể thuê xe bò kéo, cưỡi ngựa hoặc đi bộ chứ không được phép đi các loại động cơ. Đây là điều rất độc đáo của khu du lịch này. Trong tương lai, khu rừng này sẽ được trồng thêm nhiều loài lan quý như hoàng thảo, địa lan, lan hài…, nuôi thả bán tự nhiên thêm một số loài động vật như nai, hoẵng, lợn rừng, hươu sao, hổ, báo, gấu, linh trưởng… để du khách có thể thỏa sức ngắm nhìn và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của các loài thú hoang dã.

Phía Bắc của rừng là đầm Long, một hồ nước rộng mênh mông được cải tạo thành các hồ sen, tạo cảnh quan môi trường tự nhiên hấp dẫn. Đầm Long là nơi cư ngụ của các loài động vật, bò sát như cuốc, bìm bịp, tắc kè, thằn lằn, kỳ đà họ rắn nước, rắn hổ chúa…Đầm Long không phù hợp lắm với người lớn nhưng lại rất phù hợp với các bé.

Sau khi tham quan rừng nguyên sinh, du khách có thể ra bơi thuyền quanh đầm, thả câu hoặc chèo thuyền tới các khu nhà nổi giữa đầm… Quanh bờ đầm Long là những rặng tre, nơi các loài chim về đậu và làm tổ.


Đến với Bằng Tạ du khách sẽ có cơ hội được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, dạo chơi cùng những loài vật yêu quý, thưởng thức các đặc sản của vùng rừng núi Ba Vì hay tham quan một quần thể làng của dân tộc Mường với nhiều nhà sàn và các hoạt động văn hóa sinh động như đốt lửa trại, uống rượu cần, nghe ca múa nhạc dân tộc…

Nếu ai đó có nhu cầu dã ngoại, sẽ được cung cấp lều bạt, và được hướng dẫn tận tình khu cắm trại và đốt lửa trại. Trong quần thể khu du lịch này cũng xây dựng một khu chợ quê dùng làm nơi giao lưu văn hóa các dân tộc, bán hàng thổ cẩm, phục vụ đặc sản văn hóa ẩm thực.

*Hồ Tiên Sa - Ba Vì*

Khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa – Ba Vì có diện tích 150ha, ở độ cao 65-400m trong đó 120ha là rừng, hơn 20ha mặt nước. Cánh rừng xanh tốt phủ trên sườn núi, trên những quả đồi bao quanh và hồ nước rộng mênh mông, trong vắt đã tạo ra một vùng tiểu khí hậu ôn đới trong lành, mát mẻ. Nó cũng tạo cho khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa một khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, thơ mộng.



Không gian gần gũi với thiên nhiên vô cùng hấp dẫn
Hồ Tiên Sa có diện tích 20 ha, nước trong vắt quanh năm, trên đó có những chiếc nhà nổi để du khách ngồi hưởng thú vui câu cá hay thả hồn bồng bềnh theo nhịp sóng nước. Những đôi bạn trẻ thường chọn cho mình một chiếc thuyền phao để đùa vui cùng sóng nước. Ở đây cũng có xuồng cao tốc để phục vụ khách thích môn lướt ván và đưa du khách thăm vòng quanh hồ.

Ngoài vẻ đẹp tự nhiên với núi rừng mây nước còn mang nét hoang sơ những công trình nhân tạo trong khu du lịch cũng rất hấp dẫn du khách. Tất cả các công trình xây dựng nơi đây đều theo lối kiến trúc truyền thống phương Đông với những đường nét cầu kỳ, tinh tế, màu sắc tươi tắn hài hòa.

Cổng Ngũ Phúc, cầu Thuận Thiên, lầu Liên Hoa, lầu Uyên Ương, khách sạn Viên Sơn… với mái ngói đỏ tươi, những đầu đao cong vút nổi lên giữa màu xanh của cây lá, mây trời giống như một bức tranh thủy mạc, làm say lòng du khách.

 Dựa vào điều kiện tự nhiên, khu du lịch Hồ Tiên Sa được chia thành nhiều khu vực với các hình thức giải trí phong phú đa dạng, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khách du lịch.

----------


## hoacomay665

sao mà đẹp thế này. Nhìn không gian sang trọng quá.

----------

